# Excel mehrere Makros nacheinander ausführen



## gankli (2. Juli 2003)

Excel mehrere Makros nacheinander ausführen

Ich habe in einer Exceldatei ca. 27 Makros eingebaut. Ich möchte nun das ein Knopf implementiert wird, der auf druck alle 27 Makros nacheinander abarbeitet. Wie gehe ich da vor. Ich hänge die Excel Datei mit dran.

Danke im voraus
und Gruß


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juli 2003)

Mit VBA kannst Du doch in der Ereignismethode für den Button ganz einfach die einzelnen Makrofunktionen aufrufen... Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?


----------



## gankli (3. Juli 2003)

*Anfänger*

Hallo,

und wie mache ich das? Ich habe von VBA so gut wie keine Ahnung.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Zorck (4. Juli 2003)

Was meinst du mit "Wie mache ich das?" ?

Du packst einfach den Button in die ExcelTabelle, dann programmierst du das Ereignis dieses Buttons.


```
Private Sub cmdStart_click()
   call Prozedur1
   call Prozedur2
   .
   .
   .
   .
   .
End Sub
```

Jetzt klar, oder hast du schon früher Probleme?


----------



## Ledern (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo habe mich gerade eben extra angemeldet weil ihr hier genau das Beschreibt, was ich suche =). Happy*. Ich bin ein blutiger Beginner aber es macht dennoch super Spaß. Zur Sache: Ich habe 5 Module programmiert. Jedes beinhaltet eine Schleife. Ich hätte gerne das mit dem "Call" angewendet um alle nacheinander oder sogar gleichzeitig anzustarten. Leider bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "Fehler beim Komplieren: Variable oder Prozedur anstelle eines Moduls erwartet. Könnt ihr mir hier bitte helfen?


----------

